# places for temporary acco in Melbourne



## anubrata.s (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello All,

I am planning to move to Melbourne end of January '13. Could anyone please suggest any place for staying in Melbourne may be for a month or 2 . The service apartments seems to be good but are quite pricey. Can we get any aptt on rent for 2 months (instead of going into a long term contract of 6 months)

Any suggestions will be more than welcome

Tx


----------



## auproperty (Dec 3, 2012)

*Choose Convenience*

There's only one place in Melbourne that offers everything a resident would always wanted. First, they have a very affordable price especially for serviced apartments and the fact that it is affordable, the level of satisfaction is also very high. They are always welcoming especially to transferring people.
*The Platinum* of Salvo Property Group is very efficient and matches for you. Besides, it's location is very near to important places, so you'll enjoy Melbourne fully.


----------

